# Heaven's Mom & Dad



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought I had posted these photos here previously, but I guess not so I'll do it now 

The first four photos are of Heavens Dam, who has fantastic pigment and an awesome backend and chest!!^_^

and the last ones are of her Sire, (the first photo being of his dam and him look at that...a true blue )
The sire is out showing with some points, and his hips were tested as Excellent 

I truly love both of those dogs, and I'm so happy that the breeders of both dogs are supporting Cherie and I in this endeavor and they both feel that Heaven will finish fast


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keith...I am so thrilled with these photos. They are stunning! You know I always thought Taylor was to die for, such a handsome, handsome dude! And EXCELLENT hips!! How blessed are we?

And Ember...my goodness! She has matured into one hot Mama! I love, love, love her back end, eyes and pigment. And Tina certainly does gorgeous pet grooms. All the adult dogs on her web site look fabulous. 

Well, we are pretty excited about Ember's show career starting and it looks like we have a winner. She is already a stunner and looking at Mom and Dad sure does give one some confidence, doesn't it?! Can I hear a big "WOOHOO"???


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I love Ember's colour. Is that called apricot? Yes, as soon as I saw the pics of Heaven on Cherie's Facebook page -- I thought she was such a pretty dog. At first I thought she belonged to Cherie and then I discovered that it was you that was the lucky one!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, Keith and I co-own Heaven together, but she lives with Keith, who had severe case of puppy fever and a huge desire to show. It is a win win situation for both of us (and Heaven too. She looooooves her Daddy!)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Purley ^_^
I feel very fortunate to co-own her with Cherie, and I can't wait until she gets out into the ring (VERY SOON!! )
I know alot of people like to wait until the pups are more mature, but I'm far to excited to wait that long!! lol

And I'd call her mom a light apricot/dark cream


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would call her a light apricot, knowing who her parents are.

KEITH!!!!! I am sooooo excited about Heaven's first show!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely parents!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I am also eager to see Heaven's first show! 

Keith are you bringing her over to the Tallmadge shows this weekend. This would be excellent socialization for her!

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

farleysd said:


> I am also eager to see Heaven's first show!
> 
> Keith are you bringing her over to the Tallmadge shows this weekend. This would be excellent socialization for her!
> 
> Terry


Terry...I want to thank you for all the help you have been to Keith! I can do what I can do, but being so far away makes some of this difficult. It brings me an immense amount of peace knowing you are right there and so willing to help a novice. Thanks so much!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks: But not necessary! 

I believe that it is our responsibility to mentor the young people trying to break into the breed! It is hard to show dogs, harder yet with a poodle, but the hardest is with red and apricot. Too many people give up too quickly when they feel that they are all alone in this journey.

Way too many people breed red and apricot poodles for the "wrong" reason. We need young people who have the proper goals to become involved in the color!

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with you. It is rare though to find people in this endeavour who live by those words. I think Keith has a crazy amount of potential! It just needs to be nutured. I find most veterans are snobs, who really do not give much of themselves, and I appreciate what you can bring to Keith that I just can not because of distance.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you!

Now:::::: I just wonder how KEITH feels with all this talking surrounding him! LOL

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

farleysd said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now:::::: I just wonder how KEITH feels with all this talking surrounding him! LOL
> 
> Terry


Ahhh...he is adaptable. I am sure he is fine with it! KEITH??? Want to chime in?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

farleysd said:


> I believe that it is our responsibility to mentor the young people trying to break into the breed!


How do you feel about OLD people trying to break into the breed?? :lol: I signed up for the AKC mentorship program but because I live in such a sparsely populated state we don't have any mentors very near me... My plan for now is to go to as many dog shows as I'm able to and watch and learn... There's a poodle specialty show in Cambridge, MN next month and I have it on my calendar. I will be there!!

I'm nowhere near ready to own a show poodle yet (we're having fun with our spayed standards in Rally Obedience for now) but I handled a standard puppy for an owner from Montana at our show here in Bismarck last year because her handler plans fell through (I'm 46 years old and this was the first dog show I'd ever actually ATTENDED, and I got "volunteered" into handling because I have standard poodles and fellow kennel club members thought I'd like to do it!) I just have to say it planted a seed... This is what my husband thinks of the whole thing = :doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is FAN- FRIGGING- TASTIC!!!! I think you are going to do awesome! I have never met a person more willing to learn or who puts their heart and soul 100% into something. I will help you to the best of my ability. Handling classes and finding a show groomer are the two biggies. You know how long I have been grooming Poodles, and I would not TOUCH Quincy with my scissors. You've totally got the brushing, blowing out and banding figured out, so a good head start over a lot of show novices!

Terry...any ideas for Plumcrazy?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread, Keith!! :aetsch:



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Handling classes and finding a show groomer are the two biggies.


At our last kennel club meeting, handling classes were mentioned - I'll make sure that someone holds a class sometime in the not too distant future... right now the whole club is focusing on our 4 day show here in August and they're not planning for anything else until that's over. I'm hoping by attending as many shows as I can in MN, ND, SD, MT I can find out by word of mouth who the good good groomers are. Luckily, our kennel club has a lot of active show people (but no one shows poodles!) so there will always be someone to tag along to a show with!

I'm looking at this time between now and when I get my next pup as my "learning time"!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, Keith!! :aetsch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is the time to do it! You are going about things the right way!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol XD
<3

I don't mind ^_^

but I do want to thank Terry and Cherie both, I don't think I'd have gotten this far if it weren't for both of you cheering me on...and I'm only just now at the beginning of my journey hahaha!

I agree though, if it weren't for breeders like Terry, who has so much experience in showing, helping out the newbies (no matter our age Barb ;D) where would that knowledge go?!

I can't wait to get Heaven out into the ring! I think shes going to do super awesome, with her attitude and everything shes going to be phenomenal!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> lol XD
> <3
> 
> I don't mind ^_^
> ...


Atta boy! I love that attitude!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

You know Plumbcrazy, There is never any better time than now to learn. I wish I was like Keith and the 15 year old kid I am mentoring,,,,,, to be so young and start. I did not get my first show girl until I was 32. The past 22 years have been a learning experience and a great one. I was lucky I had some great mentors.

I understand that your club is really busy with the upcoming shows in August,,,,,,,,NOW put in the plug to have handling class, this is the time when your members should want to go to class to prepare for those shows.

If there are any poodle handlers at the shows, ask questions, ask if you can watch, ask if you can help. Wish you were closer.

One thing I try to recommend to all new comers,,,,, Start saving your money NOW, you have an entire year to save for PCA next year. This is the best place to be to learn.

Terry


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The AKC Mentoring program never even produced a phone call from a potential mentor for me.

My phone call to Terry and John was one of the best I made. Terry told me, like he just posted, that I should come to PCA. And when I did, if I hadn't been already hooked, that would have sunk me for certain.

Keith, you picked an uphill road, but you have good support and are in what I think is probably the strongest area of the country for apricot/red mentoring and that will mean a lot. I know for me, especially at my first shows, Terry and I talked on the way to the show and often on the way back.

Michele is here for me - and has been amazing mentor- but she has always walked in the realm of "train, groom, show, win" (with the whites and blacks) and showing color REALLY is different. Terry was always there for that - even when he had shows of his own.

One day he's gonna change his number  

Thanks, Terry.

And, Good Luck! Keith

P.S. - and Plum I had just turned 20 when I started  it's not too late! (see the reason for the edit!)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> The AKC Mentoring program never even produced a phone call from a potential mentor for me.
> 
> My phone call to Terry and John was one of the best I made. Terry told me, like he just posted, that I should come to PCA. And when I did, if I hadn't been already hooked, that would have sunk me for certain.
> 
> ...


or his email address!! XD

I feel pretty fortunate that I have so many people cheering me on, which makes me KNOW that though its going to be difficult I'll be able to do it without breaking a sweat ^_^

Tabatha do you think it's harder having a mentor that breeds whites and blacks? and hasn't dealt much with colour?
I've asked Terry what he thought about it, and it made me change my perception completely...but it has to be a bit difficult when (and I don't know if Michele does this or not so I'm not saying they ALL do it) most white/black breeders seem to snub their noses at colour


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, my mentor is not primarily a breeder. She's a trainer and a groomer and a handler (she started owner handler - worked professionally - and will now handle selectively - and she mentors) though until me and Annie never color. 

I don't think I could have had a better mentor. 

She was often frustrated with Reserves - and she won several with Annie. Boy would she come out of the ring smiling but steamed! Knowing if Annie had been black or white it would have been a win. 

And, once Annie developed (She first saw Annie at 4 months, and then regularly.) she was her greatest champion and defender. Any slight she perceived to me (or Annie) she defended like a Momma Bear. She does to this day - even now with Annie being AKC CH Antoinette  and B being pointed.

If there is a drawback to having a mentor not accustomed to color - I guess that would be it. We (color people) are accustomed to back handed compliments, outright slights and (to be sure to mention the positive) surprised awe at coats/conformation/temperment. For our first year, Michele was constantly on the offensive - she said more than once she didn't know how I did it.

She still defends us, but after what amounts to about a year and a half supporting color and mentoring us, she's much more mellow about it. At the match this year, after she had been asked about 10 times if B was dyed she started making jokes about it. The first year, she would have stabbed the asker for the insult with her grooming shears :fear:.

Now, what I have noticed, and agree with, offering very few exceptions, is that the color is behind the blacks and whites in regard to conformation. The stereotype IS true. And that, I think, is why we get snubbed initially. BUT, when we bring out an excellent example of the color, we also gain supporters and respect for the color. Annie was as supported by non color breeders/exhibitors/handlers as she was by black and white breeders/exhibitors/handlers. Remember Kay Palade stepped in and took Annie in the ring for her last major - saying she should win this - _and one of the bitches she defeated that day placed at PCA this year!_ (I'm not saying she was perfect. I'm saying she was MUCH more than anyone ever expected. Terry and I talked many times about this. When I met such resistance I didn't understand it at first. Then I became aware of the common brown noses and the heavy boned bodies and the bad tail sets and the lack of carriage, (insert thread on what reds are lacking here) and I realized she was an exceptional red.) 

That's why when we talked, several times I said you should get your girl evaluated. Taking a good color into the ring is VERY different than taking an average color into the ring.

And SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much fun! :first:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Well, my mentor is not primarily a breeder. She's a trainer and a groomer and a handler (she started owner handler - worked professionally - and will now handle selectively - and she mentors) though until me and Annie never color.
> 
> I don't think I could have had a better mentor.
> 
> ...


And taking great colour into the ring is entirely different than taking an average black or white into the ring. Even when a coloured dog is GRAND, it is often times hard pressed to beat a mediocre white or black, unless you show to the right judge.


----------

